# Redwood Empire Garden Railway Society REGRS has a web site now



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

The Redwood Empire Garden Railway Society (REGRS) is a small, lively club operating north of the Golden Gate Bridge in California's Sonoma and Marin counties. Founded in the early 1990s, the group publishes a newsletter, holds monthly open house get-togethers, and participates in train shows. Now the time has come to establish a web site, and although it is still small (only 6 pages), it is growing at the rate of one new web page per day. 

The URL is http://regrs.org

If you are a past or present member of REGRS and have photos of events or layouts -- old or new -- to contribute, please send them to our secretary, Ken Brody at [email protected] with note saying that they are for use on the site, and whatever descriptive captions you can add. We are actively trying to capture aspects of the club's history as well as looking to the future to bring in more members via the web site. 

Right now our biggest need is for illustrated short articles. If you wish to write brief informational articles on any broad aspect of garden railroading or have pictures that will be useful to illustrate such articles, please contact me -- [email protected] -- and put the word REGRS in the subject line of your email. Alternatively, you can friend me on Facebook, where i am the only "catherine yronwode" listed. 

Our plans for the REGRS web site include free hosting of member pages for those who want to show off their layouts, and i am willing to help train members one-on-one to learn the very simple web page coding that will enable them to get their text and pictures online, so the project can become a collaborative group effort. As a web designer with 20 years experience running about 100 web domains, and a total G-scale train newbie, i believe that anyone who can run a train can build a web site, and i also believe that the future of our hobby will be enhanced, not diminished, by taking advantage of the public outreach provided by the web. 

Now, remember, what you see today at http://regrs.org is only the start of the project, so be kind, please. 

cat


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Page looks very nice! 
(one minor issue..there is a link to the homepage *on* the homepage! 
not a big deal really, people will quickly figure out what it does..(clicking it just takes to you the page you were already on..) but that homepage link on the homepage could be removed on the next revision..)

Scot


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the look-through. 

Every page contains links to ALL the pages and thus each page contains one self-referential link for 2 reasons: 

(1) This permits use of templetized footers that are site-wide, not individually tweaked (they function just like the tabs on this web site) and 

(2) This provides more keywords to Google, which feeds on keywords. 

cat


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice start for your page. Hope you guys add the content and member contributions that you mentioned. It would be cool to have a gallery to see more of you railroad. It's also cool that you guys are only a couple hours north of me.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

You've done a lot of work, Catherine. We redesigned ours just in time for our West Coast Regional Meet which is next weekend. Send a note (off web) to me at <[email protected]> , and we'll post a link to your website if you'll post ours on yours.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks, Dick. Look for an email. I like the idea of linking -- it helps us all, of course, and it helps the entire hobby. People are pack animals.. 

I am working on the REGRS web site every night. Since i last posted i have added a few new pages. My goal is to have a basic set-up in place by June 29, for the open house at my layout, just so i can show it to folks and get feedback. 

cat


----------

